# Adorama is selling 5d3 for $2745 on eBay now



## libertyranger (Sep 15, 2012)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Canon-EOS-5D-Mark-III-Digital-SLR-Camera-Body-22-3-Megapixels-USA-Warranty-/390468355036?forcev4exp=true

Pretty sweet deal!


----------



## dexstrose (Sep 15, 2012)

i'm so tempted to pull the trigger. Whats even better, its from a store i purchase stuff from without problems. Now, i just have to sneak it by the wife. :-\


----------



## zim (Sep 15, 2012)

and on the other side of the pond....

http://www.procamerashop.co.uk/product/Canon_EOS_5D_Mark_III_Digital_SLR_Body_37717

Considering this includes 20% vat 
Anyone had any dealing with them?


----------



## Half Way To Nothing (Sep 15, 2012)

For just £5 more, you can get one from Digital Rev, who have a good name (free delivery)..

http://www.digitalrev.com/product/canon-eos-5d-mark-iii/MTAwMDQwNQ_A_A


----------



## simonxu11 (Sep 15, 2012)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Canon-EOS-5D-Mark-III-Digital-SLR-Camera-Body-22-3-Megapixels-USA-Warranty-/390468355036?forcev4exp=true#ht_11949wt_855

Maybe I post in the wrong section, but I don't think many people visit "price watch deal" section


----------



## drjlo (Sep 15, 2012)

That's crazy. Wonder if there is a catch, i.e. grey market, etc?
Almost thought about picking up a second 5D III at that price..


----------



## Aaron78 (Sep 15, 2012)

To me, this just means more cameras on the horizon. They seem to be adjusting the price of the 5D mk III to establish it's place in the market (hopefully two new FF's coming, one below and one above it). Just my own opinion....


----------



## simonxu11 (Sep 15, 2012)

drjlo said:


> That's crazy. Wonder if there is a catch, i.e. grey market, etc?
> Almost thought about picking up a second 5D III at that price..


It's from Adorama mate, if you heard of B&H, they both are very large Canon USA Authorised Dealers. So not grey!


----------



## Half Way To Nothing (Sep 15, 2012)

Canon 3D?


----------



## bdunbar79 (Sep 15, 2012)

simonxu11 said:


> drjlo said:
> 
> 
> > That's crazy. Wonder if there is a catch, i.e. grey market, etc?
> ...



Nope. They both sell Grey Market cameras. However, when you look at the item, it says "Grey Market" so at least you know.


----------



## Basti187 (Sep 15, 2012)

digitalrev dropped the 5dm3 price by £50 two days ago, so hopefully this trend keeps going strong....wish i'd live in the us then i would've bought a 5dm3 already...f*cking overpriced in europe...


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 15, 2012)

I just bought one. I buy most of my Cameras and lenses from Adorama. In addition to the low price, there is $55 in ebay bucks plus a rebate on my CC makes it a very good price.
Adorama has a 30 day money back or exchange return policy, so you can't really go wrong.


----------



## drjlo (Sep 15, 2012)

Well, perhaps we can hope for a similar deal on 24-70 MkII in the future.


----------



## Musouka (Sep 15, 2012)

Wow, that's an insane deal! They are selling like crazy with 2-3 bodies per minute (285 bodies sold so far)!


----------



## Setazo (Sep 15, 2012)

Basti187 said:


> digitalrev dropped the 5dm3 price by £50 two days ago, so hopefully this trend keeps going strong....wish i'd live in the us then i would've bought a 5dm3 already...f*cking overpriced in europe...



In Denmark the price of the Mark iii also just dropped by 50 USD ( 30£). My first thought was 6d is coming soon...
So now the cheapest mark iii (body only) goes for 4200 $. I'm sure y'all thinking: *What a bargain!!!*


----------



## jdavidse (Sep 15, 2012)

Saw this one minute and 30 seconds after you posted- ordered one immediately! Thank you!!! Goodbye, APS-C!!


----------



## KT (Sep 15, 2012)

Honestly, I thought it was a joke or a scam when I first saw it, I kept on reading it and re-reading it again to find the catch, when I didn't I couldn't help but buy it. That's insane, $750 price drop in 6 months. All I can say is the D800 must be killing them, feel sorry for those who paid the full price just a few weeks ago. At this price, they can move a few thousands in a week.


----------



## sheedoe (Sep 15, 2012)

Good price, but I'm just gonna skip on the 5D III all together and look forward to the big megapixel cameras on the horizon. Not enough improvements to make the purchase for the portrait work that I do.


----------



## matrix95136 (Sep 15, 2012)

Why would Adorama offer 5d3 at a different (lower) price on Ebay from it own site?


----------



## eve (Sep 15, 2012)

*5D Mark III*

Just bought one here:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Canon-EOS-5D-Mark-III-Digital-SLR-Camera-Body-22-3-Megapixels-USA-Warranty-/390468355036?forcev4exp=true


----------



## Musouka (Sep 15, 2012)

KT said:


> Honestly, I thought it was a joke or a scam when I first saw it, I kept on reading it and re-reading it again to find the catch, when I didn't I couldn't help but buy it. That's insane, $750 price drop in 6 months. All I can say is the D800 must be killing them, feel sorry for those who paid the full price just a few weeks ago. At this price, they can move a few thousands in a week.



Or maybe Adorama is clearing their stock before the Rosh Hashanah holiday (September 16).


----------



## bigmag13 (Sep 15, 2012)

bdunbar79 said:


> simonxu11 said:
> 
> 
> > drjlo said:
> ...



I live hear in NYC where both Adorama and B&H are both located. they post USA and GREY market items for you to see up front. I have dropped plenty bread at these two stores and have never had a problem with shipped or store bought items.


----------



## bigmag13 (Sep 15, 2012)

KT said:


> Honestly, I thought it was a joke or a scam when I first saw it, I kept on reading it and re-reading it again to find the catch, when I didn't I couldn't help but buy it. That's insane, $750 price drop in 6 months. All I can say is the D800 must be killing them, feel sorry for those who paid the full price just a few weeks ago. At this price, they can move a few thousands in a week.



Do you really think that price drop is because of what you may think is the volume of d800 sales?


----------



## sama (Sep 15, 2012)

matrix95136 said:


> Why would Adorama offer 5d3 at a different (lower) price on Ebay from it own site?



according to the shipping section of their ebay post : 

"No store pick-ups for EBay orders, however, you may come to the store with the EBay price and we will honor the price."


----------



## Axilrod (Sep 15, 2012)

This is great for people that have been wanting one and haven't picked one up yet, but totally screws the early adopters (and by early I mean 6 months ago). I paid almost $3800 for mine after tax, which means if I were to sell it today I'd lose at least $1200. I never imagined the price dropping so quickly.


----------



## Musouka (Sep 15, 2012)

bigmag13 said:


> KT said:
> 
> 
> > Honestly, I thought it was a joke or a scam when I first saw it, I kept on reading it and re-reading it again to find the catch, when I didn't I couldn't help but buy it. That's insane, $750 price drop in 6 months. All I can say is the D800 must be killing them, feel sorry for those who paid the full price just a few weeks ago. At this price, they can move a few thousands in a week.
> ...



It's possible. 

On Amazon, the D800 Body is currently the 4th best-selling DSLR while 5D3 is sitting on the 8th (BO) and 13th (Kit) positions. The 5D2 BO & Kit are currently on the 9th and 26th positions, respectively (source). 

On Amazon Japan, the D800 Body is currently the 54th best-selling DSLR. The D600 is number 9 already. Canon 5D offerings hold these positions:

5D Mark II BO: 44
5D Mark II Kit: 59
5D Mark III BO: 62

(source)

Who knows what's the situation is like elsewhere.


----------



## crasher8 (Sep 15, 2012)

Mine arrives from B&H on Tuesday. I emailed them asking if they would be fair to refund some or all of the Adorama price difference or just wait for my unopened return for a full refund. It will be interesting to see what they say.


----------



## Ew (Sep 15, 2012)

Cost of inventory. That's the key here - Adorama is a respected business, and I suspect they see run for the D600s coming and need to clear space. Might as well make a bit over cost in the short and take make up on the new hot ticket than play it very long - 2000 vs 3400 is a big difference for a consumer coming in off the street. 

Good for all that are able to benefit. Please post back that it turns out well. And congrats to Adorama for being so aggressive !!

@OP - thank you for sharing.


----------



## Luciano Nova (Sep 15, 2012)

libertyranger said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Canon-EOS-5D-Mark-III-Digital-SLR-Camera-Body-22-3-Megapixels-USA-Warranty-/390468355036?forcev4exp=true
> 
> Pretty sweet deal!



thanks, buddy. I have just to bought one.


----------



## e_honda (Sep 15, 2012)

I just took the plunge, as this is from an authorized dealer and I believe it is roughly the same price as the initial MSRP of the 5D2.

That being said, this is an authorized dealer listing it for $750 under the initial MSRP 6 months after being released, and it doesn't appear to be in small quantities. That pretty much tells you the initial price tag was just way, way overpriced for what should be considered a refinement of what was already a very good product.


----------



## drmikeinpdx (Sep 15, 2012)

I pulled the trigger on one myself. BTW, the counter now says 489 sold. It's going to be like McDonalds pretty soon at this rate!

I felt that $3500 USD was overpriced and so did a lot of other people.

I was waiting to make my purchase expecting the price to come down a few hundred in the Black Friday to End-Of-Year period, but this is astonishing. It would be fun to know why Adorama broke ranks and lowered the price so much, so soon. I would also like to know if they had to get some kind of approval from Canon to do so. No point speculating without data.

I'm upgrading from a 5D classic. Can't wait to start working with the new autofocus system. I want to see how it works with my collection of lenses.


----------



## cliffwang (Sep 15, 2012)

Two weeks ago Beach Camera had 5D3 for 2800. Now Adorama is selling 5D3 for 2750. I really don't see any reason to buy 6D now.


----------



## pdirestajr (Sep 15, 2012)

I have a hunch they kept the 5D3 price so high initially because they wanted to keep selling the 5D2. Remember the D700 was discontinued upon D800 arrival. This kept the 5D2 selling well due to the huge price gap.

So I'm going to assume the 5D2 will be discontinued very shortly and a new lower price model will be introduced. Canon was the first to sell a digital DSLR below 1k, now the can have the first FF below 2k!

Note: None of these statements have been researched or fact checked, so I reserve the right to be wildly off base on all claims.

I got my 5D2 for less than 1500- good prices come to those who don't pre-order! Stay a generation behind and you'll never have buyer's remorse


----------



## V8Beast (Sep 16, 2012)

KT said:


> All I can say is the D800 must be killing them, feel sorry for those who paid the full price just a few weeks ago.



I appreciate your pity, but I've shot dozens of gigs since picking up my MK3, so its more than paid for itself at this point. Not having to deal with the miserable ergonomics, AF, burst rate, and handling of my old 5DC for the last six months has been well worth the $750 I paid. I'd do it all over again in a heartbeat. That said, this is a smokin' deal, and I just forwarded it to a bunch to some fellow photogs. Gotta love competition!


----------



## sleepnever (Sep 16, 2012)

I've been packing away money for the 6D FF or whatever its going to be called. When I saw this deal today, I couldn't say no. Two and half years using, learning with and loving my T2i, I'm taking the FF plunge (for good reasons, not to just say I have the gear) and I'm excited and nervous. Can't wait to get it!


----------



## drmikeinpdx (Sep 16, 2012)

Adorama is now up to 527 sold on Ebay. They are really dumping a lot of cameras on the market cheap.

I'll keep watching and see if I can catch the final number sold.


----------



## PabloHoneySF (Sep 16, 2012)

I've been wanting to upgrade from my 50D for a few years now and thought I wouldn't be able to get the 5Dmk3 until next year, so this was a really great surprise! Thanks for posting, OP!


----------



## HughHowey (Sep 16, 2012)

Crazy. I just put a D600 in my Amazon cart last night along with a 1.4 50mm. Was making the switch, seeing that their camera is being released in a few days. And then I see this thread. For another $750, I get a 5DIII instead.

Thanks, Adorama. I get to keep my lenses for another few years!


----------



## robbymack (Sep 16, 2012)

Screaming deal! I have been patiently waiting out a drop on the mark ii below 1800 but this throws a wrinkle in things. Time to take the wife to a nice dinner tonight and soften the blow.


----------



## KT (Sep 16, 2012)

My biggest fear out of this deal is that the 6D sensor will wind up being of a stellar quality, something similar to the 18 MP of the 1D X and that Canon is dumping all the 5D III stock they know will stagnate once word gets out about the 6D sensor, but even then you are getting a top quality AF with an OK sensor. The last count at the Adorama X-mas in September fire-sale stands at 560, all these people couldn't be totally wrong.


----------



## scokar (Sep 16, 2012)

at 562 units sold, Adorama has sold about 1.54 MILLION dollars of cameras.

wow.


----------



## SPL (Sep 16, 2012)

I pulled the trigger also, could not help it, had to do it! Can not wait!


----------



## robbymack (Sep 16, 2012)

KT said:


> My biggest fear out of this deal is that the 6D sensor will wind up being of a stellar quality, something similar to the 18 MP of the 1D X and that Canon is dumping all the 5D III stock they know will stagnate once word gets out about the 6D sensor, but even then you are getting a top quality AF with an OK sensor. The last count at the Adorama X-mas in September fire-sale stands at 560, all these people couldn't be totally wrong.



If you want to stand on the fence so be it, 2800 with overnight shipping, no brainier in my mind. Be ready to be underwhelmed by the 6d (if it exists, I still don't think it does, and if it does you won't be able to have your hands on it till 2013)


----------



## shannon76 (Sep 16, 2012)

dexstrose said:


> i'm so tempted to pull the trigger. Whats even better, its from a store i purchase stuff from without problems. Now, i just have to sneak it by the wife. :-\


I see you have the same problem as me. :-\


----------



## dexstrose (Sep 16, 2012)

shannon76 said:


> dexstrose said:
> 
> 
> > i'm so tempted to pull the trigger. Whats even better, its from a store i purchase stuff from without problems. Now, i just have to sneak it by the wife. :-\
> ...



whats sad/funny for me, i tell her about how much i save, she just gives me that look. damn, i can't win. :'(


----------



## pdirestajr (Sep 16, 2012)

dilbert said:


> Looks like Adorama is clearing warehouse space for incoming stock of newer equipment.
> 
> I think it is also fair to say that the 5D3 is selling A LOT SLOWER than Adorama predicted.
> 
> ...



Clearing stock for new cameras?! So now a camera's life cycle is a few months?!
That's absurd. Canon kept the price "high" on purpose. Early adopters, to create a demand, to sell more 5D2's, the price of the Yen, the price of rice , because they can, whatever the reason.... It's marketing. I'm sure Adorama is still making money, Canon is making money, whatever.


----------



## TriGGy (Sep 16, 2012)

I bought my 5D3 just a month ago :'( - but still I'm more than satisfied with it. I will just charge this to experience and wait a year after release when buying a new camera next time.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 16, 2012)

Canon likely has a overstock. The D800 has been seeing big discounts on ebay as well.
The reason is simple. Worldwide, the economy has slowed down and sales of luxury items has dropped. Canon likely gave Adorama a sweet deal if they would buy a couple million dollars worth of cameras, but they do not allow Adorama to advertise them below Canon's guideline prices. So, Adorama has had a longtime presence on ebay, and they are blowing them out for a few dollars each profit. Even at $100 profit each, they can quickly convert them into a bit of cash in short order. Chances are that they get a big ebay fee reduction for the deal as well, so they are not paying 2.8% like I do.


----------



## picturesbyme (Sep 16, 2012)

pdirestajr said:


> Canon kept the price "high" on purpose. Early adopters, to create a demand, to sell more 5D2's, the price of the Yen, the price of rice , because they can, whatever the reason.... It's marketing.



Exactly. It was funny to watch how people "created religions" to justify the price of the 5D3. (not talking about the real professionals who actually needed it and obviously will write it off.) People who said it's too high and Canon has an extra high margin on them to cover whatever they needed to cover and use the opportunity what they had were treated like... 
Honestly I think Canon did it right. I don't blame them at all. They USED their customers like a few other companies are already doing it.... Next thing is a 6D in white package, backed with lots of ads and big words for X-times more than the other brand...


----------



## SteveCSmith (Sep 16, 2012)

Thanks a lot  Just when I'm getting ahead, you had to post that. With the wife saying go ahead, what else could I do but pull the trigger 8) . Now its just the eternity wait for shipping.


----------



## drmikeinpdx (Sep 16, 2012)

Up to 642 units sold. That's about 1.6 million USD of inventory turning over.

It will be fun to see if any of the other Big Three online camera retailers do something like this soon.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 16, 2012)

Well, mine is on order, this is the 2nd one. Meanwhile, I was out with my 5D MK II today photographing my friend and his Monster Truck.
I know you can't capture sports or races due to the 5D MK II autofocus, but don't tell it that


----------



## Phenix205 (Sep 16, 2012)

Well I guess the lesson learnt here is to resist the temptation next time and not to become the early adaptor for Canon's high price products. I hope the new 24-70 II price could drop 10-20% by the end of the year, although lenses typically hold their values more firmly.


----------



## gilmorephoto (Sep 16, 2012)

I bit! Too good to pass up. Hope I won't regret in the morning. (I had a little too much wine tonight). 6D rumors got me down and the $650 premium is worth it. Savings = $0, but giddy with anticipation.


----------



## scokar (Sep 16, 2012)

I'm living vicariously through these purchases, spend spend spend!!


----------



## bdunbar79 (Sep 16, 2012)

Phenix205 said:


> Well I guess the lesson learnt here is to resist the temptation next time and not to become the early adaptor for Canon's high price products. I hope the new 24-70 II price could drop 10-20% by the end of the year, although lenses typically hold their values more firmly.



I don't think it was a mistake to get a 5D Mark III back when I did in April. I've gotten to use it for 5 months now getting shots I perhaps may not have gotten in the past, or at least easier to deal with harsher situations than previously. I'd much rather have paid more back in April and have gotten the past 5 months I have had, which have been really fun for me.


----------



## dlleno (Sep 16, 2012)

does adoramacamera have any lenses out there too?


----------



## mirekti (Sep 16, 2012)

Given this price drop what are the chances that we might see a 3D rather than 6D or both?


----------



## cliffwang (Sep 16, 2012)

dilbert said:


> pdirestajr said:
> 
> 
> > dilbert said:
> ...


Pretty much same thought.

However, you will see many people against the price and the store. I still remember there is a big argue for the 2800 deal from Beach Camera. Some people even comment Beach Camera is not a reputed store. Too bad, CR removed the thread in one day, so people cannot see the information. Otherwise, people will not be surprised this deal.

If people do some Google search, they will see many 5D3 deals under 3000 from authorized dealers in the past few months. Unfortunately, people are lazy to do their homework.


----------



## Ricku (Sep 16, 2012)

cliffwang said:


> However, you will see many people against the price and the store. I still remember there is a big argue for the 2800 deal from Beach Camera.


And who on earth are these people?

The early desperate adopters who thinks that everyone should have to pay the same price they paid.? ;D

Screw them. If they hadn't been so quick on bending over for the obvious overprice during spring + summer, the price drop would have come even sooner.


----------



## NormanBates (Sep 16, 2012)

I refuse to believe it. That camera is worth every penny of that $3499 price tag, and it must be flying off the shelves. No amount of evidence will convince me of the contrary.

In totally unrelated news, thanks to the recent price drop, Amazon is selling more 5D2 than 5D3: http://www.amazon.com/Best-Sellers-Camera-Photo-Digital-SLR-Cameras/zgbs/photo/3017941/ref=zg_bs_3017941_pg_2?_encoding=UTF8&tag=crf-20


----------



## Subtas (Sep 16, 2012)

I think, in short term, prices will be lower. 
I just bought mine for 3089€, the best price found, here, in Portugal. In Amazon (Spain) it can be bought for 2934€.

Too bad that price it is only for USA.  If i had someone there, i would considerer it. A 5D Mark3 for 2000€.. ;D

Let's wait and see what is next.


----------



## lola (Sep 16, 2012)

NormanBates said:


> I refuse to believe it. That camera is worth every penny of that $3499 price tag, and it must be flying off the shelves. No amount of evidence will convince me of the contrary.



Thank you for the good laugh!


----------



## danski0224 (Sep 16, 2012)

Maybe someone has spoofed their eBay account...


----------



## Ricku (Sep 16, 2012)

Another question is why the deal is only available through their Ebay store?

Their Ebay store doesn't ship outside the US, which kinda sucks for me and many others..


----------



## CTJohn (Sep 16, 2012)

cliffwang said:


> dilbert said:
> 
> 
> > pdirestajr said:
> ...



I'd think Adorama's biggest competitor (B&H) would be embarrassed by getting scooped on this deal, and would not be happy about being stuck with the rest of their inventory. If Canon was behind this deal, look for a response from B&H.


----------



## KT (Sep 16, 2012)

I wonder how many 5D mark III bodies have been allocated to this Xmas-in-September operation, currently the eBay counter stands at ~ 800 sold. At one point, say the 1000 or 3000 bodies sold, it'll close and then what? Are people going back to happily paying the original price of $3500 or would Canon offer a new price point? That $2750 actually was the sale price of the 5D mark II when it first came out in November 2008, will be interesting to see Canon settle on this new price going forward, specially if they plan to release the rumored 6D and a high MP pro body.


----------



## mirekti (Sep 16, 2012)

The price is back to $3464 @818 sold items.


----------



## matt2491 (Sep 16, 2012)

Looks like the price just jumped back up! Congrats to those who nabbed the deal while it lasted!


----------



## terpsfan_1995 (Sep 16, 2012)

That's for that link !!! Nabbed one last night! ;D


----------



## Sunnystate (Sep 16, 2012)

Would not worry to much, clearly somebody is testing the waters. After they scared us with disappointing specs for the 6D (they may turn out to be real in the end) mere $2745 for 5DIII seems just to good to be true for the moment.
At least we know for sure that they are not selling nearly enough 5DIII bodies.
My advice: wait some more if you absolutely don't need for work right now, real "Christmas" will come to everybody soon, or maybe even some better body models offerings...


----------



## Ricku (Sep 16, 2012)

And suddenly, once again people have to dish out 3459 bucks for the camera! : Am I the only one seeing the bizarre humor in this?

Come on and do a permanent price drop already..


----------



## HughHowey (Sep 16, 2012)

matt2491 said:


> Looks like the price just jumped back up! Congrats to those who nabbed the deal while it lasted!



Thanks! Got mine ordered. Anyone wanna pay $3,250 for it? I won't take it out of the box!


----------



## extremeinstability (Sep 16, 2012)

Annoying, been waiting all summer to go back to full frame and hopefully do so staying with Canon. Finally get the money Friday but won't be in bank till Tuesday and just having to sit here and watch stuff like this lol. "Cool 5D III price that makes more sense." "Shit, there it goes again." It's most annoying that in reality it's hard to imagine that kind of price drop sticking in one go like this. Soooo it would have been nice to hop on this. Guess come Tuesday I just keep refreshing Adorama ebay lol.


----------



## unfocused (Sep 16, 2012)

I probably shouldn't, but I can't resist commenting.

With a single retailer offer like this, don't presume it indicates anything about Canon, the 5DIII or the pace of sales. It might, but there are just too many variables to know.

Canon enforces a "lowest advertised price" restriction that dealers must adhere to. There are ways around that. eBay may be one of those ways. Another is to offer special deals though internet sites like this. I was able to get the 70-300 L in the spring at a deep discount from Adorama through a one-day link that this website had posted. 

Adorama seems to be trying more of these promotions. If you go to Canon Price Watch you'll see that they are offering occasional deals through that site. I don't know what their strategy is, but whatever it is, I like it. We as consumers benefit. 

I do have a hard time believing Adorama would be selling anything at a loss. Someone mentioned Canon's fiscal year. If it had anything to do with Canon, we would see other major retailers offering the same pricing. It may have more to do with Adorama's fiscal year or inventory practices. It could be possible that Adorama calculated their costs and figured that earning $50 or so profit on the units, along with some tax savings by reducing inventory, made it worthwhile. I don't know.

Or, maybe their inventory computers just decided they were getting too much stock and it wasn't moving fast enough so they decided to opt for a smaller profit and clear room for the 6D before Christmas. 

This sale occurred just before Rosh Hashanah. I don't know if there is any connection there either. Adorama is closed from Sunday afternoon until Wednesday morning. Don't know if their fiscal year coincides with the religious calendar. 

My takeaway: 

It is crazy to presume that a single sale by a single retailer is a clear indicator of anything at all about the 5DIII. 
Presuming that Adorama still made a small profit on these units, it seem like Canon is offering a pretty generous margin for its retailers
Everyone talks about Canon being _greedy_ but if they are really giving retailers a nearly $800 margin on the 5DIII, it's not greed, but something else. They may be trying to protect and preserve their worldwide dealer network during tough economic times. It certainly could be a smart business move as well: give retailers a bigger profit margin than the competitors and they have a bigger incentive to promote your product.

I don't know the answers, but one thing is sure: it's great for consumers.


----------



## jabbott (Sep 16, 2012)

I was one of the lucky few who got the $2800 5D3 deal from Beach Camera... but in a mere couple weeks I went from thinking I got the best deal ever to thinking I got ripped off by $50.  Can't say I'm upset though - at the time the $2800 deal was the best one yet. Hopefully a similar significant price drop happens with the 24-70 II in a few months!


----------



## AvTvM (Sep 16, 2012)

USD 2745 is about the correct price for a 5D III. About equal to or slightly less than what a Nikon D800 costs. 
It will soon be the general price level, once all those orders by people who are willing to pay any price are filled.

With the Nikon D600 out Canon is going to suffer big time if they do not cut prices very rapidly ... and if the 6D will really be as crappy as the leaked specs indicate. I just love it. Got a 7D ... and do not mind waiting a little longer for my 5D for USD 2500.


----------



## JasonATL (Sep 16, 2012)

Doh! After waiting to talk to my wife about it and her definitely approving of it, I went to order it... and it is now sold out! :'(


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 16, 2012)

JasonATL said:


> Doh! After waiting to talk to my wife about it and her definitely approving of it, I went to order it... and it is now sold out! :'(


Deals like this are typically one day or less. Someone will be doing it again, so be ready.
As long as the global downturn in the economy continues, there will be bargains.


----------



## matt2491 (Sep 16, 2012)

I paid $3499 in full for my 5D3 a couple months ago. I don't feel sour towards these new lower prices at all.


----------



## AudioGlenn (Sep 16, 2012)

dexstrose said:


> shannon76 said:
> 
> 
> > dexstrose said:
> ...



I see you both have the same problem I have =) and no... the " but babe, I'm saving X amount of $" argument doesn't work with her either!


----------



## mirekti (Sep 16, 2012)

I just hope there'll be similar offers around Christmas. :-\


----------



## PabloHoneySF (Sep 16, 2012)

JasonATL said:


> Doh! After waiting to talk to my wife about it and her definitely approving of it, I went to order it... and it is now sold out! :'(



As soon as I saw the post and checked it out, I had to sit patiently and wait for my husband to return from an errand. I pretty much jumped on him like an overeager labrador as soon as he walked through the door to see if I could go ahead with it and he had the nerve to say that he had to "think about it"... thus walking to his "office" aka, the bathroom.

After standing outside outside the door tapping my foot, I just decided to make an executive decision and go for it.

After he came out, 20 minutes later- I might add-, he said "Sweetie, I know you've been wanting this for a few years now, why don't you go ahead?"

I just smiled and said "Thank you" 

Sorry you missed out this time around JasonATL, at least you know you have permission for the next time


----------



## robbymack (Sep 16, 2012)

Reselling mine on eBay as of Wednesday, taking offers at 3200 shipped anywhere in the lower 48 overnight. 

Honestly this has more to do with the Jewish holiday. Adorama probably doesn't sell much between now and Tuesday night anyways they boost sales with this deal and don't offend canon because it's sold through their eBay store.


----------



## TriGGy (Sep 16, 2012)

matt2491 said:


> I paid $3499 in full for my 5D3 a couple months ago. I don't feel sour towards these new lower prices at all.



+1... me about a month ago. I love this camera! The purchase is worth it.


----------



## killswitch (Sep 16, 2012)

Hey, any of you used their Bill Me Later payment method? I could be wrong but it says in the payment section that even through Bill Me Later, you have to pay in full (the full amount of $2700+) at the time of purchase. Or am I reading it wrong? :/

Sigh, it seems that offer is over now.


----------



## Kliphten (Sep 16, 2012)

killswitch said:


> Hey, any of you used their Bill Me Later payment method? I could be wrong but it says in the payment section that even through Bill Me Later, you have to pay in full (the full amount of $2700+) at the time of purchase. Or am I reading it wrong? :/
> 
> Sigh, it seems that offer is over now.



For future reference, you do not have to pay the full amount at time of purchase when checking out with Bill Me Later. The purpose of Bill Me Later is to let you pay later. Sounds like you didn't put an order because you didn't know for sure which is a total bummer. Hopefully another deal comes along and you can pick yourself up one.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 16, 2012)

Just got my tracking number. It will likely be picked up tomorrow though. I guess the Adorama guys are all working hard today trying to fill those orders.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 16, 2012)

robbymack said:


> Honestly this has more to do with the Jewish holiday. Adorama probably doesn't sell much between now and Tuesday night anyways they boost sales with this deal and don't offend canon because it's sold through their eBay store.


Since Adorama does not close online sales over the Jewish holidays, how do you figure they make any difference?? B&H closes, but not Adorama.


----------



## HughHowey (Sep 16, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Just got my tracking number. It will likely be picked up tomorrow though. I guess the Adorama guys are all working hard today trying to fill those orders.



Same. Crazy that they processed so many so swiftly. I was in the 600 range with my order. Now I get to watch the announcements tomorrow and see if I'm going to keep this body or sell it.


----------



## Tammy (Sep 16, 2012)

Ordered one 21 hrs ago thanks to this thread and got a shipping confirmation.


----------



## unfocused (Sep 16, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> robbymack said:
> 
> 
> > Honestly this has more to do with the Jewish holiday. Adorama probably doesn't sell much between now and Tuesday night anyways they boost sales with this deal and don't offend canon because it's sold through their eBay store.
> ...



From the Adorama website:


> Holiday Closing Schedule
> 
> The Adorama Retail Store will be closed during the following days
> 
> ...


----------



## gilmorephoto (Sep 16, 2012)

Tracking number received. Come to Papa! ;D


----------



## wsgroves (Sep 16, 2012)

Glad you all who had the opportunity to pick this up were able to. Wish I was able lol.


----------



## ScottyP (Sep 16, 2012)

Maybe B&H will respond with $2,699.00. Price war!


----------



## mirekti (Sep 16, 2012)

ScottyP said:


> Maybe B&H will respond with $2,699.00. Price war!



Hahahaha that would be great, but we can dream on.

I had a chance to buy it yesterday, but was indecisive. I really want high iso, but high dynamic range sensor and it seems I'll have to wait for a while... 
...so this morning I felt a bit sorry


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 17, 2012)

unfocused said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > robbymack said:
> ...


Yes, the retail store closes, but not their online store. B&H shuts down the online sales too, but not Adorama. Online is where most of their sales happen.


----------



## Noink Fanb0i (Sep 17, 2012)

Darn, by the time I saw this thread the price has already gone back up to US$3459! They sold 818 units at $2745, it was almost like one body bought per minute!


----------



## Luciano Nova (Sep 17, 2012)

ScottyP said:


> Maybe B&H will respond with $2,699.00. Price war!



I think it is possible. Again, I´d like to thank libertyranger, the guy who posted the first link. It was a party!
The last 100 orders:

http://offer.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewBidsLogin&_trksid=p2047675.l2564&rt=nc&item=390468355036

I am waiting new offers like this. Afterall, I will have to buy the lenses


----------



## architect (Sep 17, 2012)

What are the chances another price like this will come out for any retailers in the next month or two? Kicking myself I didn't pull the trigger :'(


----------



## e_honda (Sep 17, 2012)

JasonATL said:


> Doh! After waiting to talk to my wife about it and her definitely approving of it, I went to order it... and it is now sold out! :'(



Don't fret. It's been just 6 months since initial release and already we've seen 3 different instances of $700+ discounts, with 2 of those being from authorized dealers. 

Chances are it will happen again and we'll probably see a price drop as the Holiday season approaches.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 17, 2012)

architect said:


> What are the chances another price like this will come out for any retailers in the next month or two? Kicking myself I didn't pull the trigger :'(


Chances are good that we will see more deals. Its a way of reducing excess inventory without officially lowering the price. As long as the economy is slow, Canon is going to have surpluses.


----------



## JasonATL (Sep 17, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Chances are good that we will see more deals. Its a way of reducing excess inventory without officially lowering the price. As long as the economy is slow, Canon is going to have surpluses.



Thanks for the optimism! But, I'm still kicking myself over missing this one... I'll certainly be checking ebay more often now.


----------



## mirekti (Sep 17, 2012)

I belive we'll see a lot of $3000 and above prices, but not as low as Adorama's.


----------



## kukhuvud (Sep 17, 2012)

matt2491 said:


> I paid $3499 in full for my 5D3 a couple months ago. I don't feel sour towards these new lower prices at all.



Same here. I love this camera!


----------



## drmikeinpdx (Sep 18, 2012)

I ordered one Sunday and got a message Sunday night. saying that a UPS label had been generated. A tracking number was included. 

I saw somewhere in the Adorama messages that orders placed on Sunday would be sent out before the holiday. Unfortunately, my order apparently did not make it out of the building before they locked the doors and went home. UPS says they still have not received the package.  

Good thing I have plenty of cameras to use while I wait!

Has anyone else been watching their tracking number?


----------



## SteveCSmith (Sep 18, 2012)

drmikeinpdx said:


> I ordered one Sunday and got a message Sunday night. saying that a UPS label had been generated. A tracking number was included.
> 
> I saw somewhere in the Adorama messages that orders placed on Sunday would be sent out before the holiday. Unfortunately, my order apparently did not make it out of the building before they locked the doors and went home. UPS says they still have not received the package.
> 
> ...



I ordered Saturday afternoon (about 6pm Eastern) and, per UPS tracking, mine is on its way and will be in Colorado Friday. I was about #515.


----------



## bbasiaga (Sep 18, 2012)

I got in mid-day Saturday..in the 400s I think. Got my tracking number and it should be here Thursday. I still don't really believe its real.

-Brian


----------



## libertyranger (Sep 18, 2012)

Luciano Nova said:


> ScottyP said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe B&H will respond with $2,699.00. Price war!
> ...



You're welcome! I'm happy for everyone who saw the post and was able to get one!


----------



## HughHowey (Sep 18, 2012)

drmikeinpdx said:


> I ordered one Sunday and got a message Sunday night. saying that a UPS label had been generated. A tracking number was included.
> 
> I saw somewhere in the Adorama messages that orders placed on Sunday would be sent out before the holiday. Unfortunately, my order apparently did not make it out of the building before they locked the doors and went home. UPS says they still have not received the package.
> 
> ...



I was in the 800s and mine will be here Thursday. Departed NJ yesterday.


----------



## gilmorephoto (Sep 18, 2012)

Not sure which number I am, but it still hasn't been picked up by UPS. I won't believe it until I'm holding it in my hands. That may not be until next week. It'll be a looooooong weekend.


----------



## eve (Sep 18, 2012)

Just got mine a few minutes ago... such a beauty!!!


----------



## PabloHoneySF (Sep 18, 2012)

drmikeinpdx said:


> Has anyone else been watching their tracking number?




Definitely me :. I think I was in the 280's on Saturday early afternoon. Since I'm on the West Coast, UPS tracking says Monday delivery... it will be a V E R Y long weekend for me


----------



## Tammy (Sep 19, 2012)

Adorama has sold 818 5D Mark III's on ebay alone, which has netted them well over $2,400,000!.. not too shabby.. 100 5D3's were sold alone in the last 9 or so hours of that sale!! and that was when everyone was likely sleeping.


----------



## unfocused (Sep 19, 2012)

Tammy said:


> Adorama has sold 818 5D Mark III's on ebay alone, which has netted them well over $2,400,000!.. not too shabby.. 100 5D3's were sold alone in the last 9 or so hours of that sale!! and that was when everyone was likely sleeping.



I hope you are not in business. They didn't "net" $2.4 million. The grossed $2.4 million. What they netted was the sale price less wholesale cost, less shipping, less overhead. If they actually made $50 net on each one (which might be more generous than you think) that's about $41,000. That's not bad for a one-day sale, but it's a far cry from $2.4 million and assumes they actually made $50 in profit on each one.


----------



## Ricku (Sep 19, 2012)

There is obviously a very large group of people who are willing to buy this camera at 2700 bucks, so why can't everyone (B&H, Adorama, and the rest) just drop the price already

No one who missed the temporary price drop will buy the 5D3 now. 

Everyone will just wait for the next.


----------



## mirekti (Sep 19, 2012)

Ricku said:


> Everyone will just wait for the next.



I bet there are thousands checking ebay every now and than, and hoping they'll get THE deal.


----------



## RC (Sep 19, 2012)

Hmmm. Why am I so skeptical?


----------



## architect (Sep 19, 2012)

mirekti said:


> Ricku said:
> 
> 
> > Everyone will just wait for the next.
> ...



Me  Not worth $3500 to me.


----------



## cliffwang (Sep 19, 2012)

mirekti said:


> Ricku said:
> 
> 
> > Everyone will just wait for the next.
> ...



Why do you need to check ebay everyday? Just sing up the deal alert from slickdeals.net, and you will get 5D3 deals instantly when there is one. Guys we are living in information age.


----------



## sleepnever (Sep 19, 2012)

PabloHoneySF said:


> drmikeinpdx said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone else been watching their tracking number?
> ...



Same here. I've been spending my time reading the manual of all things. Coming from my T2i this is going to be a HUGE upgrade for me.


----------



## dlleno (Sep 19, 2012)

cliffwang said:


> mirekti said:
> 
> 
> > Ricku said:
> ...



never used slickdeals.net so forgive my ignorance; doesn't this require that someone post the information in the slickdeals forum? so if someone posts here and not slickdeal, the alert won't catch it.


----------



## PabloHoneySF (Sep 19, 2012)

[/quote]

Same here. I've been spending my time reading the manual of all things. Coming from my T2i this is going to be a HUGE upgrade for me.
[/quote]

I've been going through the manual too  #mindblown

Hoping you have a blast when it arrives!


----------



## emko (Sep 19, 2012)

damn i missed this deal  hope it goes below $3000 again


----------



## drmikeinpdx (Sep 19, 2012)

My Mark 3, which I ordered Saturday, finally made it to a UPS facility and UPS is predicting a delivery date of next Monday!

Oddly, it was logged in at a UPS facility in Illinois. Does Adorama have a warehouse there?


----------



## bdunbar79 (Sep 19, 2012)

drmikeinpdx said:


> My Mark 3, which I ordered Saturday, finally made it to a UPS facility and UPS is predicting a delivery date of next Monday!
> 
> Oddly, it was logged in at a UPS facility in Illinois. Does Adorama have a warehouse there?



Or it flew United Airlines. Cheaper to fly from NY to Illinois with a layover, then to your home


----------



## KT (Sep 20, 2012)

drmikeinpdx said:


> I ordered one Sunday and got a message Sunday night. saying that a UPS label had been generated. A tracking number was included.
> 
> I saw somewhere in the Adorama messages that orders placed on Sunday would be sent out before the holiday. Unfortunately, my order apparently did not make it out of the building before they locked the doors and went home. UPS says they still have not received the package.
> 
> ...


I placed my order around noon Saturday, got the tracking number email Sunday late afternoon with an expected delivery for Wednesday 9/19 so I got really excited then nothing happened. I called UPS and it looks like they haven't picked up anything, it was just one big misunderstanding I guess. 
If you look at the counter, it looks like 818 folks have placed their orders before the deal was shut, doubt a retailer will stock that many 5D Mark III under one roof, I'm hoping the new delivery will come soon and mine will be out for delivery before the end of the week.


----------



## Standard (Sep 21, 2012)

Curious if the batch of Mark III's from the Adorama/Ebay sales have light leak issues. *Can any of you confirm whether you have a "1" or a "2" as the sixth digit of your camera serials?*

from this post:
http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/04/canon-5d-mark-iii-light-leak-resolution-canon-usa/

_Affected Product
Canon EOS 5D Mark III Digital SLR Camera
*Products whose sixth digit in the serial number is 1 or 2 are affected.
For example,　“xxxxx1xxxxxx”　or “xxxxx2xxxxxx” ([x] represents any optional number.)_


----------



## Kliphten (Sep 21, 2012)

Has anyone received theirs yet? Mine says it should be here tomorrow but doesn't look like it is anywhere near.

Once I get it, I'll let you know if it is part of the light leak batch.


----------



## jdavidse (Sep 21, 2012)

Ordered mine Saturday within 2 minutes of this post originating. Not sure where I was in line, but it was early. Got the shipment notification Sunday and it said it would be here (Maryland) Tuesday. Then UPS was reporting it would actually arrive 1 day early on Monday! It never happened, so it arrived Tuesday while I was gone for work. Just got it and am cradling and admiring it now. . Sixth digit is a 4, and all is in order. It is one beast of a camera.


----------



## kbetters (Sep 21, 2012)

I ordered mine when the counter was around 400 sold. I got mine today from UPS. However, I experienced the same thing that jdavidse did. The tracking number said it would get here Thursday, but then it said it would get here a day earlier. it did not, but came the day it was originally scheduled for. Yes the camera is a beast. I shoot mostly video and the new features help alot. I know people say its an incremental upgrade, but in reality its not. They have upgraded quite a few things on both the video and photo side.

Also my serial # sixth digit is a 4 as well. No light issues here, just happy shooting.


----------



## bbasiaga (Sep 21, 2012)

I don't have mine handy, but I'll check my s/n too and post later. 

To those who want to get in on the next round of these deals, I signed up at slickdeals.net and www.canonpricewatch.com. It was the email from canonpricewatch that got this done for me. I never got anything from slickdeals. I thin over there it is harder to predict how people will title their posts and where they will put them, so you have to have LOTS of alerts set. On canonpricewatch.com it sends a note anytime the mkiii price changes below their listed low price the day you sign up. You can also sign up for the ebay daily deals alert. That may help you too. 

Good luck everyone! And Thanks to Ebay, Adorama, and Beach/BuyDig for these deals! 

-Brian


----------



## HughHowey (Sep 21, 2012)

Mine came yesterday. Sixth digit is a 4. 

I'm impressed with the camera, but wish it wasn't so bulky and heavy.


----------



## Standard (Sep 21, 2012)

Thanks guys. Now I am kicking myself for not picking one up...didn't quite have the cash then. :'( 

Here's hoping another deal come up real soon.


----------



## architect (Sep 21, 2012)

bbasiaga said:


> I don't have mine handy, but I'll check my s/n too and post later.
> 
> To those who want to get in on the next round of these deals, I signed up at slickdeals.net and www.canonpricewatch.com. It was the email from canonpricewatch that got this done for me. I never got anything from slickdeals. I thin over there it is harder to predict how people will title their posts and where they will put them, so you have to have LOTS of alerts set. On canonpricewatch.com it sends a note anytime the mkiii price changes below their listed low price the day you sign up. You can also sign up for the ebay daily deals alert. That may help you too.
> 
> ...



Where can you sign up for price alerts through Canonpricewatch? I only see notification option for items not in stock.


----------



## tbisu (Sep 21, 2012)

Ours came yesterday as well. Took a few shots with it, and the AF performance was awesome. Very excited about our entry into the world of full frame photography.


----------



## davidgator (Sep 21, 2012)

Mine also arrived yesterday. The Serial Number was good and it is not one of the light leaking models. Very excited to move up from my 7D. Thanks Adorama.


----------



## bbasiaga (Sep 21, 2012)

architect said:


> Where can you sign up for price alerts through Canonpricewatch? I only see notification option for items not in stock.



http://www.canonpricewatch.com/product/03868/Canon-EOS-5D-Mark-III-price.html

Right next to the picture of the camera body there is a link that says:

Get notified by e-mail when in-stock, prices drop, or used/refurbished is available. 

Click there and put in your information. It brings up a pop up, otherwise I'd try and put the direct link here.

-Brian


----------



## architect (Sep 21, 2012)

bbasiaga said:


> architect said:
> 
> 
> > Where can you sign up for price alerts through Canonpricewatch? I only see notification option for items not in stock.
> ...



Thanks! I'll also just check this forum regularly. That's how I saw the Adoroma deal anyway


----------



## ablearcher (Sep 21, 2012)

A current deal on ebay US $3,039.33 from Get It Digital:

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/150890960084?ru=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.ca%3A80%2Fsch%2Fitems%2F%3F_nkw%3D150890960084%26_sacat%3D%26_ex_kw%3D%26_mPrRngCbx%3D1%26_udlo%3D%26_udhi%3D%26_sop%3D12%26clk_rvr_id%3D389537760138%26_fvi%3D1&_rdc=1


----------



## Tammy (Sep 21, 2012)

Mine is out for delivery!


----------



## Tammy (Sep 21, 2012)

unfocused said:


> Tammy said:
> 
> 
> > Adorama has sold 818 5D Mark III's on ebay alone, which has netted them well over $2,400,000!.. not too shabby.. 100 5D3's were sold alone in the last 9 or so hours of that sale!! and that was when everyone was likely sleeping.
> ...



No, I am not in business, I am in law. But I do have an economics background and a business degree and understand it is revenue, not net profit. That is still a nice chunk of revenue, and revenue and volume do tend to correlate with profit. They obviously didn't make as much or any profit on the one day sale at the price point they unloaded the cameras at but what they did do was free up inventory space and cash flow.


----------



## gilmorephoto (Sep 22, 2012)

She's here! She's beautiful! (And I probably not going to be posting for a while.  ) Painfully long weekend averted. Here come the snaps!


----------



## ishdakuteb (Sep 22, 2012)

finally received it. everything is great except joy stick... not really as solid as 7d. anyone has the same feeling? like it so far, but will see how it handles low light focus tomorrow.


----------



## sleepnever (Sep 22, 2012)

Mine has said "Departed Hodgkins, IL" for the past 3 days with no updates from UPS. Was hoping some miracle I'd get it today, but nope. Monday it is... when I have to work. Lame. =)


----------



## bbasiaga (Sep 22, 2012)

Checked my S/N and my magic digit is a 3. I think that clears me of the light leak issue as well. 

I'm sure there is a conspiracy theory we're disproving right now. 

-Brian


----------



## Kliphten (Sep 22, 2012)

Just got mine this afternoon. 6th digit in serial is 4.


----------



## enraginangel (Sep 22, 2012)

I'm sitting here at ups for my package. Looks like ups is working real hard to deliver iPhones today and the line is just insane.


----------



## SPL (Sep 22, 2012)

Got mine today! Orderd saturday around 6 PM 6th digit is 4. Looking forward to the world of full frame!!!!


----------



## PabloHoneySF (Sep 22, 2012)

Mine arrived at the UPS facility 5 miles from my house yesterday afternoon. It will be sitting there until Monday. #totalfrustration


----------



## AudioGlenn (Sep 23, 2012)

I'm so jealous of all of you who purchased one... (sigh) :-X


----------



## mirekti (Sep 23, 2012)

...and me for not buying one. I just followed the number of sold items on ebay :'(
I still hope for some Christmas discounts, though.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 23, 2012)

Mine will arrive Monday. I'm about as far away as you can get, excepting Alaska Hawaii, and US Territories.
Its on a Truck that left Hodgkins IL on 9/20.


----------



## drmikeinpdx (Sep 24, 2012)

My truck left Hodgkins on 9/19. Tomorrow should be my lucky day. ;D


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 24, 2012)

I see it arrived in Spokane at 2 AM this morning and is on the delivery truck. I get deliveries in the late afternoon.. 
Update: came at 3:00 PM, fresh stock as expected, the battery mfg date is June 2012, and its usually a couple of months older than the camera. I just finished recharging the battery, formatting my CF card, and took two test shots with my 16-35mm L. They look pretty good right out of the box, but I've been getting my FoCal updated and targets ready to do a AFMA.


----------



## drmikeinpdx (Sep 25, 2012)

I have it, and it works!

Anyone want to buy a 5D classic?


----------



## sleepnever (Sep 25, 2012)

Got my Mk3 today. Waited impatiently while the battery charged. Checked the serial # and like others have found it is not part of a light-leak batch. Got the battery in, locked my 24-70L mkI on to it and started to play.

I'm in love. Upgrading from the T2i is huge. The ISO performance inside with 1 light + TV is amazing. I never went past 800 on the T2i. I can't wait to get out and play with this tomorrow =)


----------



## morrisng (Sep 25, 2012)

Received mine today. 6th digit of SN is "4" with current firmware loaded 1.1.3. Checked all the settings are untouch ed and packaging looks new with all USA warranty and box serial matching body.

Guess now will need to spend time on AFMA with FoCal this weekend


----------

